# Another Muay Thai legend has retired



## EMT (Jun 28, 2017)

You've probably heard already that Yod Fairtex has retired from pro fighting at the age of 31. I really liked his style and I was surprised that he has retired so soon. He is like 4 years younger than Buakaw but he had a painful knee injury that enabled him to fight at a pro level. No matter what he is still on my list of the best Muay Thai fighters


----------



## EMT (Jun 28, 2017)

> he had a painful knee injury that enabled him to fight at a pro level


 should be: "has stopped him from fighting"  Sorry, my brain was on holiday when I wrote this


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 9, 2017)

Only so long your body can take that kind of abuse not just fights but training to. In my eyes any fighter who can end their career in good health is a winner


----------

